# Mast Cells - advice needed



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

My opinion is that if it is in a place that doesn't have a lot of extra skin such as a leg I would have it removed while it is small. Best wishes


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I also agree it is important to get it off with clean margins, and maybe to research long term antihistamines and protein based "cancer diets". Could you go to an oncology specialist? I am so sorry you are facing this- cancer is such a torturous disease for goldens and their people. I do think the grade 1 is an excellent thing, and hope this one is also.

http://www.portlandvetspecialists.com/Library/Cancer/MastCellTumorsinDogs.aspx

http://www.portlandvetspecialists.com/Library/Cancer/CanineCancerPatient.aspx


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Our Honey is 9 years old. She had a mast cell tumor removed from her chest when she was three years old. She has had lots of lumps since then. We usually get them checked out and have been doing great until earlier this year when she had another mast cell tumor on her chin. I thought that would be a bad spot, but the doctor was able to successfully remove it and she seems fine so far. Our doctor says if you can remove them when they are small and get clean margins, then the odds are best. We had 6 years in between the mast cell tumors so I think that is good.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

We have just finished going through this, it might be helpful to read my Post/thread: "Heading for the Bridge" by Rookie's Dad. It's long, but might be of use, hope so. Rookie passed in May this year, not to say that will happen to Hunter, so I would hope for the best. If I can be of help, pls. let me know.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Get it removed now.

Mast cell killed my Ivory back in 2011. We fought it hard from April 2009 until April 2011. We were told "...up to four months with surgery and chemo ..." and she did well for almost 2 years on a special diet and suppliments as well as recommended surgery and chemo (vinoblastin, sp?). There was no way to get clean margins short of a leg amputation. I wouldn't do that then, and I wouldn't do that now.

Check out this thread;
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/285617-cancer-diet.html

Several members contributed some good information.

Good luck with your Hunter.

Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## jamesanddean (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks all for your responses and advice. The lump seems to have gone away now which mast cells can do from our previous experience. It makes you think that lumps could come and go at other times and we could totally miss it. 

I am going to do some more research and talk to an oncologist vet and/or a holistic vet as I want to be as informed as I can be and make some changes to his diet and life now to minimize the risk of any more tumours.

Thanks for the links posted above they are a good start


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

I concur going to a holistic vet, maybe Chinese herbs and home cooked diet. I had a dog with mast cell on his ear flap. Our vet removed pretty much his whole flap, which was extremely painful healing for him. Came back grade 4 I believe. I just remember it was the worst grade. They said he had max 3 months to live. I started making his food and adding vitamins. He lived another 2 years and died after having his spleen removed from hemangiosarcoma.


----------

